# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Fyerje ofendime duke perdorur postin e moderatorit

## daniel00

> Nuk dua te bej replike me ty sepse fatkeqsisht ty zoti te ka lene sakat. Ndoshta jo topall apo dorac por ''psikopat''. Qenia jote nuk do kishte asnje kuptim por mos egzistonte islami. Ti je i semure sikur nje bixhozci apo drogaxhi pas sharjes se muslimaneve ne te kundert ti semuresh. Ti ke 10 vjet ne kete forum qe vetem ofendon cilindo musliman pa perjashtim dhe sjell materiale per arabet qe ne asnje menyre nuk perfaqsojne fene islame. Vetem 10% e muslimaneve ne bote jane arab. 
> 
> Ti je shembulli perfekt i antishqiptarizmit. Muslimanet ne trojet shqiptare jane vellau i madh. Fale tyre egziston kjo harmoni fetare qe ka karakterizuar shqiptaret brez pas brezi.  Vemjet sikur ty vetem online sikur plot manjake kane vend. Dil publikisht dhe ofendoji muslimanet shqiptare po pate burreri pa e shikon fundin jo prej muslimaneve por prej cdo shqiptari te ndershem qe ka dhene gjakun per pasur harmoni mes shqiptareve c'faredo besimi qe ata kane.
> 
> Ne kete forum ka plot te krishtere qe jane tolerante. Ka plot te krishtere qe tregojne respekt per besimet e kunderta . Pamvarsisht bindjeve te tyre ata dine te komunikojne me qytetari. Shume prej tyre une i kam miq dhe i respektoj ne maksimum.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s Ju lutem qe ne vazhdimesi ti permbaheni temes , cdo postim jashte subjektit apo komente personale do fshihen.


Pas nje replike ne kete teme ,  http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...48#post3665048

 marr kete pergjigje se ciles çdo pyetje ky moderator i pergjigjet me fshirje te postimit . 

Konkretisht e pyeta :

C'lidhje ka kjo replike me temen ne te cilen kishte ftuar te shpreheshin te gjithe antaret ? C'lidhje kane keto ofendime e felliqsi qe ky poston dhe fshin çdo pergjigje duke perdorur postin e moderatorit ? Ne çdo teme qe kam marre pjese nuk e kam bere personale diskutimin e akoma me pak te shkoj ne kercenime ndaj dikujt qe ky po na i ben edhe ne emer te komunitetit te vet fetar . 

Dhe te mendohet qe ky e hapi temen per tolerance !

 Kerkoj te fshihen keto ofendime ndaj meje dhe te mos i lejohet te perdore ne kete menyre moderimin , duke share dhe duke fshire çdo pergjigje pas sharjeve te veta . Flm !

_ps. Nuk e hapa temen per debate apo per tifoze dhe replike tjeter ketu nuk do bej , por thjesht do pres pergjigjen e stafit._

----------


## Darius

Vete tema e hapur ishte komplet e papranueshme per forumin, sidomos kur autori i saj eshte dhe nje moderator i ketij forumi. E lexova temen Daniel perpara se te hapje ti kete ankese dhe e lexova dhe shkrimin tend qe ishte shume korrekt. Jane gjera qe riparohen dhe do riparohen nga stafi. Temen e hapur e fshiva.

----------

